

LetsLunch is looking for a php developer - alain94040

I'm reposting this based on the feedback from my unfortunate first attempt (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2199669).<p>We are a startup which just launched a week ago and we really could use some help. We help you network with your peers by scheduling relevant lunches. Right now, we operate in Silicon Valley with entrepreneurs, but we want to expand.
======
krisrak
no offence, but you should also get some design work...

some honest feedback: website color palette does not look professional, hi-res
logo graphics needed, background color change will be good

